# Depressed Cockatiel ASAP



## AlexisCares (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, sadly this morning as i woke up and i suddenly took of the blankets covering my cockatiels cage, i saw my cockatiel Lilo dead . I don't know how she died but she looked squished from a nesting box with her wing stuck on the cage and her neck broken. As much as me and my family are hurt our other cockatiel is sad and lonely right now he always followed and ate whenever Lilo would eat or drink or do whatever, and right now he's screaming for Lilo thinking she's still alive or will chirp back. I don't know what to do right now. i heard if the mate is depressed they will die as well for not eating and i want to try to spend time with the bird but it doesn't want to be held it keeps running around the cage avoiding my hand. PLEASE help me I'm so sad and scared and today was not a good as i thought, it was my first time experiencing some sort of death of any kind in my life. 

Rip: Lilo, i hope your flying free in Gods hands and i won't forget you.  thanks for the memories and joys you brought to us.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your tiel. That's too bad.

Yes, mates can get depressed when their love dies, but that doesn't necessarily mean he'll die too. He can just be sad without dying. It's heartbreaking to witness, but he will probably call to her for a few days and be mopey. If he is tamed you can try to cheer him up by interacting with him and he will ride out the sadness.

If you haven't already buried her, and I know this sounds morbid, but I show them their body and let them see they aren't coming back. Honestly, it stopped my birds from flock calling, but it was terrible to look at them knowing they lost their friend, but in a healing way, my birds seem to understand the concept of death. That's always something I did, but you certainly don't have to. I always just thought my birds should know what happened and try to understand it


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry you lost your Lilo...fly free little one, my JoJo will be there to meet you at the bridge.
Saying a little prayer for Lilo's mate and for your family, I know you are hurting too.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

That is so heartbreaking. I am so sorry for you and your birds. I think Cali has a good suggestion. It makes sense that living things understand the concept, if you can do that. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so sorry you lost your beloved Lilo


----------



## AlexisCares (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks guys for the help especially the prayers! I showed my birds Lilo before burying her. I will spend more time with her mate tomorrow hopefully it goes well and he gets a bit better, i have other cockatiels but in seperate cages but i plan on putting them together with the mate so he doesn't get to alone. Lilo is buried in my backyard but I'm planning to make a tiny tombstone and put a picture of her in the wall near the cage where the mate is so he and our family can always know she's with us .


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

When we had two cockatiels, Beauty and Major, Beauty was a bit of a bully towards Major. Sadly Major died one evening and Beauty was screeching for a day or two and then recovered and lived another 15 years on hos own. Well, with us obviously. We were given Major by someone who used to look after Beauty when we went on holiday and vice versa.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's so heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for your loss :frown: fly free Lilo.


----------

